# Cooking on a soapstone stove.



## puller738 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm still researching the purchase of my first woodstove and I'm leaning towards the Hearthstone heritage (lopi leyden is still up for debate).    Is it possible to cook on the top of a soapstone stove or are the stones not really designed for such use.   I'm still scratchin my head on a few things here and I'm under pressure to make the move before the end of the year because I need the tax credit.   Thanks.   Great website


----------



## wendell (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, with caveats. It's not the ideal surface but can be used for cooking with care. You will need to protect it against spills as it stains easily. Boil overs may crack a stone. If this is for the kitchen, why the Leyden? Not on the top of list for this location especially for a first time stove. If this will be the primary purpose, there are some stoves that have real cooktops you might want to look at.


----------



## colsmith (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a Hearthstone Phoenix, which is somewhat similar to the Heritage.  We heat water in a teapot on the stove, and simmer soups and or heat water for pasta and things like that.  But I wouldn't call it suitable for cooking per se.  The soapstone moderates the heat such that it doesn't get really hot on top, plus we worry about dripping liquid on the hot stones which may lead to cracking.   I imagine you could rig up something on top to contain the heat in an enclosed area to accomplish more cooking and baking.  However, that isn't really the purpose of the stove.  If you really want to cook on top of a woodstove, I would say to avoid a soapstone unless you are going for one of those fancy, really expensive ones with a built in cooking area.


----------



## puller738 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!!  I'm not looking to do alot of cooking on the stove,  I would just like to be able to heat water and canned foods so it sounds like I'll be ok.  Thanks for keeping me straight on the soapstone over the leyden Mr. BEGREEN!!  May order the homestead today
Does anyone know if there is some sort of cover or plate you can buy to cover the stones while your heating food or water on top of the stove!!   Thanks


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 1, 2009)

puller738 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is some sort of cover or plate you can buy to cover the stones while your heating food or water on top of the stove!!   Thanks





Now that's just crazy.  
I have a plate on my stove.  In fact, it's all plate.
Knowing I would be cooking on a stove would 
guide me away from soapstone, away.
You're hearing what you want to but I think
it makes no sense.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2009)

Our stove is made by Woodstock so the stove top can get hotter than on a Hearthstone. We do lots of cooking on our stove and during winter months most of the cooking is done there. Woodstock also sells what they call boot driers and glove driers which are small soapstone blocks. They are wonderful for what they are intended for but also this is what we sit the pots and pans on to cook. 

If you put something on the top, expect to cause some scratches. These can be buffed out with 0000 steel wool. I believe you could also take out some stains with this but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2009)

btw, if you do a search on this forum you will find many threads on cooking using the woodstove; steel, cast and soapstone. Lots of us do it joyfully.

Kenny, I have no idea why you posted what you did. It is your post that does not make sense.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 1, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> btw, if you do a search on this forum you will find many threads on cooking using the woodstove; steel, cast and soapstone. Lots of us do it joyfully.
> 
> Kenny, I have no idea why you posted what you did. It is your post that does not make sense.





Go back and read the replys Dennis.
Yes, no kidding, you can cook on it.
No, it's not a good idea.
Simple enough?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2009)

Go back and read through many threads on this Kenny.

Yes, you can cook on it.
Dang, that is a great idea!
Yes, we've done it for 2 years now!
Yes, we will continue.

Thank you.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 1, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> If you put something on the top, expect to cause some scratches. These can be buffed out with 0000 steel wool. I believe you could also take out some stains with this but have not tried it yet.



I'll need to correct you Dennis. You can NOT buff out scratches with steel wool on a hearthstone which is what the OP is considering. Hearthstone actually polishes their stones to a mirror finish. You wouldn't use steel wool to buff out a scratch on your car would you? The polishing really brings out the colors.   

In an emergency I can cook on my heritage. It is too fragile of a stove to cook on it for fun. To cook on any stove you'll need to get it pretty hot and modern stoves will cook you out of the room when they get that hot. Don't you have a freaking coleman cookstove? Why not cook on your barbecue?  

Why did you switch from the heritage to the homestead? I've got to highly recommend you switch back to a heritage for the additional soapstone, wonderful side door, better looks, and lower history of cracks. The stoves are about the same size.


----------



## puller738 (Dec 1, 2009)

Highbeam, thanks for your imput.  I need to get the stove and the protective mat as far back into the corner as i can and it seems to work a little better with the homestead clearances.    The dealers I have talked to seem to think i'd be happy with the homestead but again thats coming from the salesman.    ?????/


----------



## puller738 (Dec 1, 2009)

Highbeam, I did a little more research and it appears either stove will require a 54x54 floor protector.  If thats the case I'm goin to sign up for the heritage on your advice.  thanks


----------

